# Water grass problem



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

So mu new seeding of 75/25 alfalfa and OC is coming up after the oats were cut and looks to be full of water grass. Two things, does OG look like water grass when it first comes up? And if not, how do I get rid of it without killing the OC? The salesman said it will thin way down after a cutting or 2... Is that right?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I had water grass in one field of Alfalfa last year. We sprayed first cutting for grass so it wasn't there, but by the time 4th cutting came around it was like a lawn in some parts. Alfalfa field was getting old so we ripped it up, disked a couple times, cultimultched and planted Teff. The water grass is in the Teff also. We'll see how it goes. I actually suspect it will get thicker not thinner. I think water grass does look very similar to OG. However we always drill our grass so if it comes up it should be in rows. Did you broadcast or drill?


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Drilled it. I sure hope you're wrong... If you're not, I wasted a ton of $... I'll just plant straight alfalfa next time with RR so I won't have to worry about the water grass


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope I'm wrong also. I was asking about the drill because you should be able to tell the OG because it should be in a row. The water grass of course won't be.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

talked to a few old boys and they all said it will be mostly gone by next year. said it wont be great hay this year, which I had figured anyway...so I guess we'll play the wait and see game huh...


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Just an update. The agronomist came and looked at it today. Good alfalfa stand, but the grass that's in it is 90% crabgrass. Thinks maybe all the OG didn't germinate for some reason. Spraying it Friday. Fertilize and potash Monday, with planning to fertilize in the fall again....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjbaustian said:


> Just an update. The agronomist came and looked at it today. Good alfalfa stand, but the grass that's in it is 90% crabgrass. Thinks maybe all the OG didn't germinate for some reason. Spraying it Friday. Fertilize and potash Monday, with planning to fertilize in the fall again....


That crabgrass will grow mighty good with fertilizer.  Just kidding. I hope the OG can take over


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol I asked that! Lol


----------

